# WAF ?



## scott (Dec 11, 2006)

would someone explain WAF to me? please? scott:huh:


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

Wife Acceptance Factor


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I wonder if it might be difficult to fully explain.... lol

Scott, you might find the Glossary helpful... there are some pretty interesting acronyms listed there.


----------



## scott (Dec 11, 2006)

that's funny!.........thanks for the glossary sonnie.....it'll save lots of typing for me! scott


----------

